

Objective-C bridge for node.js - nephics
https://github.com/TooTallNate/NodObjC

======
saurik
People who find this interesting should look into Cycript, which is used by
all of us iOS hackers (but also works on Mac OS X and even Linux and FreeBSD
through GNUStep).

------
kennywinker
Thinking about this makes me giddy. Attempting to use as soon as I wrap up my
real work.

